# Hodderscape Open Submission



## Butterfly (Aug 6, 2015)

Just run across this today and thought I would share it with you all. They have opened the doors for unangented submissions until the August 16th.

Open Submissions: The Guidelines! | Hodderscape


----------



## Arranah (Aug 11, 2015)

Before you submit to this press be sure to read the Terms and Conditions.  They reserve the right to add or delete text, etc. at their discretion.  I did that with a press once, and it was disastrous to my story.  Please don't be so desperate to get published that you give away that right.  As Professor Bill Downey of UCSB said, the writer knows what needs to be in a story...it comes from the writer's soul.  No one else should ever be given that right.  It's arrogant of a press to do that.  They can ask you about each thing they want to change, but they should never become "God" over your manuscript.  You are.  And if there are changes, you need to be the one to make them. Believe in yourself, first.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 11, 2015)

Could you post a link to where you read this, please? I can't find the T&Cs regarding the publishing rights asked for.


----------



## Trick (Aug 11, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Could you post a link to where you read this, please? I can't find the T&Cs regarding the publishing rights asked for.



Very bottom of the page beneath all the replies/comments.

I'd say, submit if you want but if they offer to publish your work, make them agree that you must sign off on any changes before publication and reserve the right to pull your work if you can't compromise on the changes. I doubt they plan to add any nasty stuff or delete anything important and I'm sure they just don't want to deal with arguments about misspellings and whatnot but their T&Cs are a bit extreme.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 11, 2015)

I believe that link refers to content submitted to their websites, and regards the usage of their websites and not to the publishing of actual books. Says so in the first two paragraphs. Or am I misreading?


----------



## Trick (Aug 11, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> I believe that link refers to content submitted to their websites, and regards the usage of their websites and not to the publishing of actual books. Says so in the first two paragraphs. Or am I misreading?



I don't think it only applies to that. This is their exact wording:



> In submitting material to us for publication you agree to be bound by the following Terms of acceptable use ("Terms of Acceptable Use"):
> 
> 1. Publication of any material you submit will be at our sole discretion. We reserve the right to make additions or deletions to the text or graphics prior to publication, or to refuse publication.



In my mind, that applies to anything they "publish." I think a lawyer, and a judge for that matter, would agree, but I could be wrong. Where's Steerpike when you need him?


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 11, 2015)

Before it, it says 



> User-Generated Content ("UGC")
> 
> You may submit material for publication in comment areas of the Websites. We accept no liability in respect of any material submitted by any user and published by us and we are not responsible for its content or accuracy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trick (Aug 11, 2015)

It does say that before it... and that doesn't change that "In submitting material to us for publication you agree to be bound" could include _anything_ "submitted" for "publication." The mention of the website also comes before the "you agree to be bound" part. 

The next part is scarier by far anyway (bolding mine):



> 2. You grant to us a non-exclusive, perpetual, royalty-free, worldwide licence to copy, sublicense, adapt, create derivative works from, republish and in any way distribute in any format any material (including, but not limited to print and electronic format) that you submit to us. You waive any and all moral rights in relation to the material you submit, *including but not limited to your right to be identified as the author* of such content and your right to object to derogatory treatment of it.


----------

